# PC trotz wechselnder IP identifizieren



## stingray (26. April 2011)

Mein PC wird trotz wechselnder IP immer wieder als eben der jenige identifiziert. Ich habe bereits eine virtuelle Maschine aufgesetzt gehabt, die IP gewechselt, LAN-Karte getauscht (wegen der MAC). Nichts hat geholfen, ich weiß nicht wie sie es schaffen, ich verwende kein browser sondern einen IRC und trotz all dieser Maßnahmen werde ich immerwieder erkannt. Könnte es am Router liegen, das man dadurch erkannt wird?


----------



## K3n$! (26. April 2011)

Als erstes wäre es interessant zu wissen, wen du mit "sie" meinst.


----------



## stingray (26. April 2011)

Ist doch egal ^^ Fakt ist das ich jedesmal aus dem channel geworfen werde, egal welche der von mir genannten Methoden ich versuche.

Edit: Selbst mit proxy scheint es nicht zu funktionieren.


----------



## DaxTrose (26. April 2011)

Es ist nicht unbedingt egal. Wenn es sich um illegale Aktionen handelt, ist hier sofort schluss! Du bewegst Dich gerade auf einem sehr schmalem Grad!


----------



## stingray (26. April 2011)

Es ist nichts illegales, es ist schlichtweg ein IRC zu einem Forum.
Mir geht es auch garnicht um das IRC, ich möchte nur wissen wie so etwas möglich ist, trotz wechselnder Software un IP einen PC immernoch eindeutig zu identifizieren.


----------



## Olstyle (26. April 2011)

Normalerweise kann der Server nicht "hinter" den Router gucken. Alles was man da ändert ist "aus dem Internet gesehen" eh egal.


----------



## rabe08 (26. April 2011)

Das liegt einfach daran, DASS DU DEINE ÖFFENTLICHE IP NICHT ÄNDERN KANNST! Die kommt entweder vom Provider oder von Deinen Admins. An Deinem PC kannst Du ändern was Du willst. 

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist noch, dass Du eine Konfig-Datei hast, in der etwas drinsteht, dass Dich identifiziert. 

Wahrscheinlich gibt es einen guten Grund, dass sie Dich nicht mehr haben wollen


----------



## K3n$! (26. April 2011)

Im Teamspeak kann man z.B. die einzelnen Rechner identifizieren, indem man verschiedene Ports nutzt.

Aber ich denke auch, dass es einen Grund hat, warum sie dich nicht in ihrem Channel haben wollen.


----------



## stingray (26. April 2011)

Der Grund ist doch erstmal uninteressant und steht garnicht zur Debatte.


----------



## Gast12348 (26. April 2011)

klitzekleiner Tipp, Hostname  Es gibt dinge die du nicht ändern kannst, da kannste machen was du willst. Es sei den du wechselst deinen ISP. 

Mehr verrat ich aber dazu nicht, da ich nicht weis ob ich dann hier einen aufn deckel bekomm


----------



## Clawhammer (26. April 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Im Teamspeak kann man z.B. die einzelnen Rechner identifizieren, indem man verschiedene Ports nutzt.



Das ist falsch, genauer möchte ich nicht als Teamspeak Admin eingehen...jeder User bekommt eine eindeutige ID zugewiesen und diese kann man unter normalen umständen nicht ändern/löschen.

back @ topic: dfence kann ich auch nur zustimmen das du am PC alles machen kannst was du willst aber die DNS/Hostname deiner ISP kannst du nicht so leicht  ändern


----------



## stingray (26. April 2011)

Der Hostname ändert sich aber nach einer bestimmten Zeit, ich weiß nur nicht ob er sich auch bei jedem neuverbinden (wo eine neue IP vergeben wird) auch ändert. Wenn ich mir meinen jetzigen hostnamen anschaue stelle ich aber fest das er vor einer Weile anders lautete.


----------



## Jimini (27. April 2011)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, willst du verhindern, dass du im IRC wiedererkannt und gekickt / gebannt wirst. 
- Nickname geändert?
- Hostmask geändert?
- authest du dich beim Nickserv oder anderen Services / Bots nach dem Connecten?
Möglicherweise wurden komplette IP-Bereiche gebannt. Das kann man meines Wissens nur mit einem Proxy oder einem Bouncer umgehen. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## stingray (27. April 2011)

Nickname wurde geändert, ich fliege ja nicht sofort aus dem channel. Also kann es nicht ein IP-Range ban sein. Bots etc werden nicht benutzt. Entweder erkennt man mich am hostnamen oder es wird manuell per whois gechecked wo ich herkomme...und dann wird quasi jeder aus diesem Gebiet gekickt


----------



## xEbo (27. April 2011)

Naja man kann wohl Nutzer von IRC durch den Identd Service identifizieren. Vielleicht hilft dir ja Wikipedia oder andere Foren weiter


----------



## K3n$! (27. April 2011)

berliner_bengel schrieb:


> Das ist falsch, genauer möchte ich nicht als Teamspeak Admin eingehen...jeder User bekommt eine eindeutige ID zugewiesen und diese kann man unter normalen umständen nicht ändern/löschen.
> 
> back @ topic: dfence kann ich auch nur zustimmen das du am PC alles machen kannst was du willst aber die DNS/Hostname deiner ISP kannst du nicht so leicht  ändern


 
Aber beim TS2 gab es doch gar keine ID oder irre ich mich ?
Bin da aber auch nicht so bewandert.
Hatte mir das bloß mal angeguckt und entdeckt, dass zwei Leute mit gleichen IP Adressen unterschiedliche Ports hatten.
Ich dachte, dass es darüber gehandhabt wird.


----------



## Jimini (27. April 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Aber beim TS2 gab es doch gar keine ID oder irre ich mich ?
> Bin da aber auch nicht so bewandert.
> Hatte mir das bloß mal angeguckt und entdeckt, dass zwei Leute mit gleichen IP Adressen unterschiedliche Ports hatten.
> Ich dachte, dass es darüber gehandhabt wird.


 
Afaik wurden die IDs bei TS3 eingeführt. Falls du die Ports meinst, von denen aus die User auf den TS-Server zugreifen - diese haben nichts zu sagen, in der Regel benutzen Programme mit Userrechten irgendwelche unprivilegierten Ports in den höheren Bereichen.

@ stingray: da ich nicht weiß, welchen Client du nutzt, welchen Provider, woher du kommst und wie gut besucht der Channel ist, kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen. Fakt ist, dass es nicht absolut möglich ist, jemand dauerhaft aus dem Channel rauszuhalten (ohne mit den Channel-Flags zu arbeiten).

MfG Jimini


----------



## TheReal1604 (2. Mai 2011)

Rein aus Netzwerk und IP-Sicht (TS3 Funktionalitäten rausgehalten) ist es nicht möglich dich wiederzuerkennen wenn du eine neue IP von deinem Provider bekommst, oder du deinen Datenverkehr über einen Proxy der irgendwo im Internet steht, umleitest.

Das ist Fakt.

MfG


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. Mai 2011)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Das liegt einfach daran, DASS DU DEINE ÖFFENTLICHE IP NICHT ÄNDERN KANNST! Die kommt entweder vom Provider oder von Deinen Admins. An Deinem PC kannst Du ändern was Du willst.
> 
> Eine andere Möglichkeit ist noch, dass Du eine Konfig-Datei hast, in der etwas drinsteht, dass Dich identifiziert.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich gibt es einen guten Grund, dass sie Dich nicht mehr haben wollen


 
Natürlich kannst du sie ändern... einfach reconnecten und schon hat man eine neue Öffentliche IP-Adresse


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Mai 2011)

Naja wenn du schon gebannt wurdest, wahrscheinlich mit Grund oder willst du den coolen Hacker markieren?


----------



## TheReal1604 (2. Mai 2011)

Das hat ja auch extrem viel mit Hacken zutun, wie hier einige mit Worten durch die Gegend werfen.

Ich denke das Thema hat sich inzwischen schon erledigt..


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Mai 2011)

Er will unbefugten/unerwünschten Zugriff haben, das dem noch jemand hilft finde ich nicht richtig in diesem Forum!


----------



## Obihamster (2. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Er will unbefugten/unerwünschten Zugriff haben, das dem noch jemand hilft finde ich nicht richtig in diesem Forum!


 
Stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu.

Wenn jemand von was auch immer gebannt wird dann wird das einen Grund haben und wenn er sich da unbedingt  reinhacken will sollte er sich auch aus solchen Hackerforen hilfe holen, und hoffentlich dabei noch selbst von solchen Leuten gehackt werden. 

Dann sieht er mal wie sowas ist.


----------



## Jimini (2. Mai 2011)

"Hacken" - wenn ich das in dem Zusammenhang schon lese...hacken erfordert Sachkenntnis und Kompetenz, ich würde jetzt nicht unbedingt sagen, dass zum Reconnecten Sachkenntnis und Kompetenz von Nöten sind 
Letztendlich hat ein Channel-Op ohnehin den längeren Atem als jemand, der immer wieder unbefugt einen Channel joinen möchte. Das sind 3 Sekunden "Aufwand" und die IP-Adresse des Users ist gebannt, fertig. 2 Minuten später kommt der User mit einer neuen Adresse wieder und wird wieder gebannt. Sowas macht bestimmt kein Mensch freiwillig eine Stunde lang mit.

MfG Jimini


----------



## stingray (4. Mai 2011)

Das Thema hat sich noch nicht erledigt.
Ich finde es amüsant wie aus PC identifizieren hier ein Hackerangriff gemacht wird ^^
Hab ich erwähnt das ich gebannt wurde? Nein? Interessant...


----------



## TheReal1604 (5. Mai 2011)

stingray schrieb:


> Das Thema hat sich noch nicht erledigt.
> Ich finde es amüsant wie aus PC identifizieren hier ein Hackerangriff gemacht wird ^^
> Hab ich erwähnt das ich gebannt wurde? Nein? Interessant...


 
Leider wird das bei deinem "unnormalen" Vorhaben schnell vermutet, da die aktion hier ohne Kick / Ban nicht von Nöten wäre.
Oder magst du uns eines besseren belehren?

Um mich nochmal zu zitieren:


TheReal1604 schrieb:


> Rein aus Netzwerk und IP-Sicht (TS3 Funktionalitäten rausgehalten) ist es nicht möglich dich wiederzuerkennen wenn du eine neue IP von deinem Provider bekommst, oder du deinen Datenverkehr über einen Proxy der irgendwo im Internet steht, umleitest.
> 
> Das ist Fakt.
> 
> MfG


 
Ohne Infos von welchen Channels du sprichst, wirst du wohl hier kaum weitere Infos bekommen können...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (5. Mai 2011)

stingray schrieb:


> Das Thema hat sich noch nicht erledigt.
> Ich finde es amüsant wie aus PC identifizieren hier ein Hackerangriff gemacht wird ^^
> Hab ich erwähnt das ich gebannt wurde? Nein? Interessant...


 
Wieso kommst du dann nichtmehr druff??? Du willst Zugriff haben bzw willst wohin wo du nicht hingehörst dir auch noch hier Support zu geben halte ich für falsch, falls du dein Vorhaben nicht näher erläuterst hast du kein Support verdient ganz einfach. Du solltest einfach reinen Tisch machen dann wirst du dich wundern wie schnell man dir helfen kann. Man kann sehr viel Illegales damit betreiben wesshalb dir hier niemand helfen sollte.


----------



## Jimini (5. Mai 2011)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Man kann sehr viel Illegales damit betreiben wesshalb dir hier niemand helfen sollte.



Ich hoffe, dass das kein Ausschlusskriterium für das Forum hier ist / wird. Wenn es danach ginge, dürfte man auch keine Tips mehr zu Firewalls etc geben, denn es könnte ja sein, dass jemand dieses Wissen destruktiv nutzt.
Aber ich gebe dir ansonsten Recht - eine Gegendarstellung würde hier schon weiterhelfen. Ein Ban / eine K-Line / Z-Line / G-Line etc. ist mit der ständigen Wiedererkennung und den darauf folgenden Kicks schon gleichzusetzen.

MfG Jimini


----------

